# Need recommendations for face powders for oily skin



## Zomb111 (Nov 29, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have a very oily skin, and I'm yet to find a good face powder that works on my type of skin and leaves the results I'm looking for. I'm willing to try your suggestions, especially if you have a case like mine.

Thank you very much in advance, love ya!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2018)

What results are you looking for? Do you want something totally mattifying?

What's your skincare routine? What foundation are you using currently? Are you using a primer underneath?


----------



## rachelbird (Dec 30, 2018)

Do you use pressed powders or loose powders?


----------

